

Startup.com a movie about the last startup bubble - goodweeds
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/

======
goodweeds
Every time I sit in a coffee shop and listen to some guy at the next table
pitch his silly social networking startup, this movie flashes before my eyes,
and I start laughing maniacally.

------
paulhauggis
This is a great movie! There is another good one that did local delivery. I
think the blew threw 200 million in 6 months.

